# For those who have an Amby



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

I just heard about this today: http://community.babycenter.com/post...mby_bed_recall

So now I'm wondering what to do. We've been using the Amby for the past month. My son is 3.5 months now, was a preemie with some reflux issues, and the Amby has been the only sleep situation that has worked well for us and him (after trying quite a few other things).

I'm just wondering how other Amby users feel about the safety of the hammock. Honestly, what this father describes in the link above -- finding his baby with his face smashed up against the side under the mesh -- also happened with our son when we first got the hammock. Though he slept really well, I was constantly finding him sleeping with his face right up against the sides for the first week, until I finally got it adjusted in a more balanced way such that I have not seen it happen for the past 3 weeks.

I probably should have been more concerned at the time, but I guess I was just so happy with how well he was sleeping, and I probably also deluded myself into thinking that if this product actually WERE so unsafe, it would be recalled. Well, now it has been.

So I think we're going to give the crib on a slant next to our bed another whirl and see if he does better. If not, I honestly don't know what to do. It's such a bummer -- we loved the Amby!!!


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Wow. I can't find any info on Amby baby's site, can you? It's really tragic and I'm kind of shocked because we on several occasions found our baby in bad positions. I was never concerned about the side material though, as even the cotton below the mesh seem pretty breathable. The scariest thing for me was finding DS on his BELLY, face down in the mattress. That was when we stopped using it. Ever since we stopped using it, DS has only slept 1-2 hours straight. When we were using it, he STTN!!!!

The thing is, do we know whether the baby died of SIDS or from suffocation? It seems like the Amby has been pretty well tested.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the response. It looks like Amby shut down their US website (ambybaby.com). The post from the father made it sound like suffocation, not SIDS.

You found your son flipped over? How did that happen? How old was your son? I know my son was going to outgrow it anyway, but I was hoping to get another month of good sleep with it at least. I don't know if I'll be able to sleep soundly though, now that I know that there are problems with the hammock. We'll see how the crib goes.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

Odoole, there hasn't been a recall on the product. Not sure if that was my friend posting on that other site or not, but a dear family close to me did loose their baby in August. The father contacted US Product Safety Commission and with thier help, Amby posted on their website as of OCT 16th, they stopped selling the bed (only in the US though) and had posted a checklist and new video to make sure the bed was properly tied/adjusted/etc. Just this past week or so, the website has disappeared and phone numbers have been disconnected.

The only way for parents to know of these changes now are word of mouth. And unfortunately, I know I didn't save the checklist, so there are many that don't know if their bed is tied properly or bolts adjusted right.

Knowing that the company has left parents without access to this vital info, I personally wouldn't put my child in the bed. Who knows what else could be wrong with the bed that no one knows about.


----------



## Siar (Mar 10, 2008)

if anyone is interested, I just emailed the UK distributors of the hammock and got a response which might alleviate some concerns. We bought the amby for our now 8-month-old, but didn't get on with it. They suggest that in this tragic case the hammock was purchased secondhand without instructions and that it was hung incorrectly, from the ceiling, rather than using the amby frame. Obviously I cannot vouch for the reliability of their claims. Apparently the reason the US have taken down their site is because the US commission want them to enforce to all of their previous customers the importance of following the instructions, so they have put a hold on everything until the instructions have been re-done for new customers and all past customers have been notified.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odoole* 
Thanks for the response. It looks like Amby shut down their US website (ambybaby.com). The post from the father made it sound like suffocation, not SIDS.

You found your son flipped over? How did that happen? How old was your son? I know my son was going to outgrow it anyway, but I was hoping to get another month of good sleep with it at least. I don't know if I'll be able to sleep soundly though, now that I know that there are problems with the hammock. We'll see how the crib goes.

he was active from a young age and I guess wanted to sleep on his tummy so somehow managed to roll over! He did this twice before we stopped using it. Amby said babies can't turn over but clearly ours did. They do so not to use it once baby can sit up - which doesn't gel with their statement that you can use it up to one year.

I'm kind of freaked out by this. So many nights DS's face was smushed up against the side. I guess we were lucky.

We hung it correctly, no problems there.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the information. Frogger, I am so sorry about the tragic death of your friend's son. I agree it is rather absurd that Amby users are hearing about this via online message boards rather than a more official route. I will be interested in seeing the company's response once they do go back online. The thing is, we did have the instructions for our Amby, but we still had the problems with our son rolling to the side of the hammock. It sounds like the same was true for LouiseP.

Well, I knew the day would come when we'd have to transition him to a crib, so I guess this is as good of a prompt as any. Thanks again for everyone's insight, and I'd still be interested in hearing other people's experiences (good or bad) if anyone else has used an Amby.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

We borrowed an Amby from a friend for our last foster daughter, who wanted to sleep in her bouncy seat w/ the vibrate on all night. The friend had used it for two babies and hung it for us. Never had a problem w/ it, but dfd way preferred her bouncy, so she did not use it much.

Having had 2 reflux babies (one pretty bad), I highly recommend having them sleep in the bouncy seat or swing if the crib incline does not work. Because of the crotch straps, I never walked in to see one of them in a bad/dangerous position & both slept v well (for newborns, lol!) like this.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks dogreto. We actually don't own a swing for him. We have one small bouncy seat that he's getting too big for (despite being a preemie, he's a real chunker now!), and I don't think it supports him well enough anyway. But I will look into that as an option if the inclined crib doesn't work. We had a snuggle nest type thing that we could incline and bring into bed with us. That worked decently, but it left DH and me with very little space to sleep on the bed. Plus, he's already getting too big for that too!

Last night he slept in the inclined crib for about 1.5 hours before he woke up and realized he hated it. It was a struggle for the next 2.5 hours, and then we eventually brought the snuggle nest INTO the crib and let him sleep like that on his side -- even though his feet were dangling over the edge of the nest.

From there he slept a good 3 hours, nursed, then had another 1.5 hours of fitful sleep where I had to wake every 15 minutes to settle his hands down before he fully woke himself up.

After that, we brought him into bed with us, as we usually do in the mornings, and got another 2.5 hours of sleep with him on our chest.

So overall, it wasn't a terrible experience. With the Amby, though, he slept so well, and woke himself up every 3 hours like clockwork for a 10 minute nursing session and then went right back to sleep. It was in every way ideal.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siar* 
if anyone is interested, I just emailed the UK distributors of the hammock and got a response which might alleviate some concerns. We bought the amby for our now 8-month-old, but didn't get on with it. They suggest that in this tragic case the hammock was purchased secondhand without instructions and that it was hung incorrectly, from the ceiling, rather than using the amby frame. Obviously I cannot vouch for the reliability of their claims. Apparently the reason the US have taken down their site is because the US commission want them to enforce to all of their previous customers the importance of following the instructions, so they have put a hold on everything until the instructions have been re-done for new customers and all past customers have been notified.

Siar, I know that you are passing along this info, I just want to say that this info is incorrect.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odoole* 
Thanks everyone for all the information. Frogger, I am so sorry about the tragic death of your friend's son. I agree it is rather absurd that Amby users are hearing about this via online message boards rather than a more official route. I will be interested in seeing the company's response once they do go back online. The thing is, we did have the instructions for our Amby, but we still had the problems with our son rolling to the side of the hammock. It sounds like the same was true for LouiseP.

*Well, I knew the day would come when we'd have to transition him to a crib*, so I guess this is as good of a prompt as any. Thanks again for everyone's insight, and I'd still be interested in hearing other people's experiences (good or bad) if anyone else has used an Amby.

Why can't your baby sleep in the bed with you?


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siar* 
if anyone is interested, I just emailed the UK distributors of the hammock and got a response which might alleviate some concerns. We bought the amby for our now 8-month-old, but didn't get on with it. They suggest that in this tragic case the hammock was purchased secondhand without instructions and that it was hung incorrectly, from the ceiling, rather than using the amby frame. Obviously I cannot vouch for the reliability of their claims. Apparently the reason the US have taken down their site is because the US commission want them to enforce to all of their previous customers the importance of following the instructions, so they have put a hold on everything until the instructions have been re-done for new customers and all past customers have been notified.

Interesting but sounds like a load of poop. They are not acting like a company concerned with fixing their mistakes but saving themselves. If they wanted to get proper instructions out to everyone it shouldn't be too hard to update the site instead of taking it down. I have lost all respect for them.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Why can't your baby sleep in the bed with you?

We co-sleep part time. Right now the crib is right by my bed (it's a mini), as the Amby was, and I'll usually bring him into bed to sleep with us for a couple hours in the morning. And we do all naps together. Basically I'm comfortable doing light sleeping with him, but there have been a few times where I've found him in an unsafe position in the bed during a deep sleep in the middle of the night and that has been enough to spook me away from full-fime cosleeping. DH isn't keen on the idea anyway.

Plus he needs some elevation for his reflux. As I mentioned in my other post, we did do the snugglenest in the bed for a while, but he is too big for it now. Plus it took up too much space in our bed and unfortunately we're not in the market or a new one.

He actually did REALLY well in the crib last night. I was shocked. If the crib turns sour in the future I'll revisit the cosleeping idea. I know there are ways to make it more secure.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

subbing I need to know if a recall issues for this, we just bought one off of Craigslist. I'm worried about using it now for my baby due in Jan.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just emailed the CPSC to ask them what is going on. I'm not sure if I'll get a reply or not, we'll see.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Let us know what you hear. I don't know if you noticed on the link above, but the father who was posting about his son just learned that two other babies suffocated as well last year. I'm so grateful he is making an effort to get the word out; I would have never known about this otherwise.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I just called the JPMA (Juevenile Products Maunfacturers Association). On the American website they were the certifying body that tested the Amby for safety. I spoke with a woman named Linda from the public relations office within JPMA. When I first started explaining she thought I was talking about a recall that affected drop down cribs and I had to explain all that has been going on. I told her that we are all flying blindly with the only information being on message boards and that there was definitely a death associated with this product that they certified as being safe. She honestly seemed to have not heard anything about it or to even know what an Amby Baby motion bed is. She took my phone number and name and said she would look into it and call me back. I'll post if/when she does.

I also e-mailed both the English and Australian distributors and asked some pointed questions. We'll see if I get a response.

I'm disturbed that there are so few posts on this thread and want to get the word out. It seems that this is getting brushed under the rug and I fear that many people who own an Amby are not aware of the risks associated with the bed.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I'm curious whether those whose babies rolled over or ended in bad positions had a sleep positioner with theirs? My dd is only a week old. and we use the Amby for some naps when I'm on the same house level as her, so I feel I could usually supervise her, although I've ended up taking a few naps at the same time, and tragedy can only take a minute. We bought ours 2nd hand, but it was barely used, fully equipped, had instructions, and has an Amby sleep positioner that I keep around her hips.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

My DS was in the sleep positioner around his hips when I found him facing the sides. In fact, when I stopped using the positioner, he stopped facing the sides -- though that may just be coincidence. It may just be that I finally managed to adjust it the proper way.

So we started using the Amby when he was 2.5 months old, probably around 12.5 pounds or so. The experience may be different with a lighter-weight newborn. I know it's easy to say that if your baby rolled, you're just not using it properly, but honestly getting it level is VERY hard to do. It took quite a bit of time and finesse to get it so he was 1.) elevated enough so that his reflux didn't bother him but 2.) flat enough that he wouldn't roll from one side or another.

Plus it's kind of hard to eyeball it and know whether or not the bed is truly even. It may look even, and the baby may not tip to the side initially, but as the night progresses, with fitful sleeping or whatever else, it's pretty easy to end up there.

That said, as I mentioned in my first post, DS went 3 full weeks without any problems with side facing or anything like that (and this was without the sleep positioner). We probably could have gone much longer without any problems, but as pp said, tragedy can only take a minute. I suspect as DS gained weight and mobility (he's now up to 16 lbs or so), it would have been even more dangerous. (Imagine being faced against a piece of fabric like that and having your whole body weight pushing you in that direction.)

That cotton does seem fairly breathable, though -- I personally would be comfortable letting him nap in there as long as I could check on him regularly. It's too bad it wasn't designed so the mesh goes all the way to the bottom.

His transition to the crib has gone surprisingly well, though, so I think we're packing up our Amby for good.


----------



## csteely (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rose-Roget* 
although I've ended up taking a few naps at the same time, and tragedy can only take a minute. We bought ours 2nd hand, but it was barely used, fully equipped, had instructions, and has an Amby sleep positioner that I keep around her hips.

I really can't understand even wanting to take the risk. There's enough to worry about with newborns without feeling completely secure about where the baby sleeps.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

Odoole - I wasn't trying to say that anyone was not using it properly. I was asking to know whether the positioner was standard and to know whether it may or may not be safer with or without it. I completely understand what you mean about it taking some finesse to get lo positioned properly and making sure it's even. Also, I can imagine that it would be harder once baby is more able to move herself/roll.

Csteely - I have to say that I have taken those naps before I read this thread. Not saying that I would take that chance again.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I emailed the CPSC and JPMA and Dr Sears even (because he has endorsed the product before) and haven't heard anything back. I meant to call them today but didn't get a chance.

I wonder if this product is any safer? http://www.novanatural.com/baby/bedtime/baby-hammock


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I posted about this on my blog: http://onelittlewordsheknew.blogspot...ck-recall.html I'll update with more information as I find out what's going on. Z Recommends is also on the trail and trying to find out more info.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
I wonder if this product is any safer? http://www.novanatural.com/baby/bedtime/baby-hammock

No. The CPSC has issued a recall on them: http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml09/09760.html

I cannot find anything about the Amby on the CPSC website, but lots about that hammock. I am wondering if someone confused the two.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats weird! I wonder what they did to "fix" that hammock, because they still sell it...


----------



## Feathers (Dec 1, 2009)

We bought an Amby for our DS and he slept in it from birth. It may just have been him, but we had no colic, no reflux and he slept through from 4 months.
The Amby was great for us - I had it close enough to our bed to reach in and get him when he needed to nurse at night, and then put him back and gave him a few swings to settle him again.

We would re-adjust the ties and velcro according to the instructions every so often as our little guy grew and started to move more. Even when he could sit up on his own, we never had a problem with the hammock tilting - and believe me, we watched!

I sadly can't have another baby but we gave friends of ours our Amby for their second baby and they're amazed at how much easier night-time parenting is with it.

Each to her own, and as always, every Mom has to trust what she believes is right for her child.


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

Any updates?

We bought an Amby for our DS, who at 1 month old was diagnosed with reflux. The Amby saved us - he refused to sleep anywhere else on his back, and we used the Amby until he was about 7 or 8 months old, when he began rolling really well (not in the Amby but on the floor). I was planning on using the Amby for our baby due in January.

What makes everyone so sure that the Amby is the problem and not something else? Do we know that they had it put together correctly or that the baby didn't have a blanket or something else inside it with him/her that could have contributed to the death? Or maybe it was simply SIDS?

I agree that the removal of the website is concerning, but there are a lot of reasons a baby could die that aren't necessarily related to the bed they are sleeping in. I'm not trying to sound callous, I just am not sure that there should be a big furor unless the details of the death of the baby are known and they prove that the Amby was at fault.


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

nova naturals also has a swing, that is more or less a hammock that can come with a stand on its own. It's different than the one shown, as it works to 60ish pounds and looks a little different. I saw it in a brochure.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charbeau* 
What makes everyone so sure that the Amby is the problem and not something else? Do we know that they had it put together correctly or that the baby didn't have a blanket or something else inside it with him/her that could have contributed to the death? Or maybe it was simply SIDS?

You should do what makes you feel comfortable. No sleeping arrangement is ever going to be 100% safe.

I had my Amby set up properly with no blankets but still ran into troubles with DS slumping over to one side. I agree the Amby was a wonderful solution for his reflux, and it probably would have been fine if we continued using it. Ultimately, though, I wasn't comfortable with it and have packed it away.

This is in part because at 4 months his reflux is better and his transition to the crib has gone really well. If it continued being a problem, I would probably consider still using the Amby.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

I just heard from the father of the 5 month old, that he believes "The USCPSC says to expect an announcement of a recall or warnings on the Amby Baby hammock by Tuesday, 12/08/09."


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

OH, I hope that's true! I'm anxious to hear more about this. I wonder if its just going to be a "warning" because Amby has skipped town? How can they issue a recall if the company isn't going to be around to take care of the recall? Ugh.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

The American Amby Baby site is back up.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

the site is up, but you still can't order from them in the US. I dislike that they still have Dr. Sears as endorsing the bed, but there's nothing on Dr. Sears's site. Also JPMA doesn't have the bed listed, and they are saying they are JPMA certified.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

recalled today...http://www.ambybaby.com/AmbyBabyRecall12.8.09.pdf


----------



## faithsstuff (Nov 30, 2008)

we used the amby with our son and would put him on his side with a blanket rolled up between him and the side. We later sold it on e-bay. I had no idea it was dangerous! how can we get the word out?


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Just saw this recall today. We have one and used it with DD1. Stopped when she got active because at one point, she almost crawled out of it! (This was at 8 mos.) I wrote to Amby back then, and they said parents put pillows under it and went on using it. I stopped at that point . . .and thought it was a lame answer.

I just started using it with our newborn-- the longest she was in it was 20 minutes. I was so happy because she was sleeping! I have seen her (and my other DC) roll but figured there was ventilation. I'd rearrange her, but no worry. Now I shudder! UGH.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if this recall applies to other baby hammocks as well?


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

The Amby bed Canada has a reall notice on their site, and health Canada has issued an advisory to discontinue use...I find this a bit confusing...but it seems to have something to do with what Health Canada is allowed to control and mandate of companies...http://www.ambybaby.ca/ and http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media...09_196-eng.php

I am not sure what to do now as a friend just lent me her nearly new Amby bed and I am due with our first baby in February. I was planning on co-sleeping part time and using it part time, now I feel nervous.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doulawoman* 
The Amby bed Canada has a reall notice on their site, and health Canada has issued an advisory to discontinue use...I find this a bit confusing...but it seems to have something to do with what Health Canada is allowed to control and mandate of companies...http://www.ambybaby.ca/ and http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/ahc-asc/media...09_196-eng.php

I am not sure what to do now as a friend just lent me her nearly new Amby bed and I am due with our first baby in February. I was planning on co-sleeping part time and using it part time, now I feel nervous.

The US website has also advised discontinuing use. Apparently there's a "repair kit" that you can request that they will be sending out in January. Not sure what the repair will involve. I imagine if the sides can be made of a more breathable material then the hammock could made be safer.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I'd like to know what the repair kit consists of. If anyone gets one please update.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

My 11 month old sleeps in her amby every night and when the recall happened I just wasn't sure what we were going to do. The next day I found this (arms reach cocoon) on craigslist. She is sleeping great in it. It seems safer bcs it has 2 springs so it can't tilt to the side, the adjustment is alot easier too, the mattress is firme and a bit wider. I really like it. So if any of you are wondering what to do this could be a safe option.


----------



## LiamsMommy (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is another amby alternative
http://www.kanoe.us/


----------



## mumofthemum (Jan 5, 2010)

Another alternative which is common in south east asian countries such as malaysia. they use cradle sarong net. You can see the photos at

www.kangeroo.my

It is obvious to be safe and will not lead to suffocation because of the netting material. It was make by polyester and is soft for baby. Because of the netting nature, it does not retain urine as well. It has also have head protection sew so that baby is not able to drop off from the cradle. The baby also feel like being snug and pampered. Hence


----------



## gbutterflykissesm (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the arm's reach cocoon. It feels really safe and my baby loves it and sleeps very well in it.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Got my official recall email from Amby tonight, it says:

"January 8, 2010

In search of our database we have determined that you may own an Amby Baby Motion Bed. The US Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) in cooperation with Amby Baby USA have finalized a voluntary recall of Motion Beds distributed in the United States.

Consumers should contact Amby Baby to receive a free repair kit. Complete information regarding the voluntary recall notice and a direct link to order the repair kit is available at:

Website www.ambybaby.com

E-mail [email protected]

Toll Free 866-544-9721

Repair kits will be sent to customers who have requested them in approximately 3 weeks. In the meantime, the CPSC urges parents and caregivers to immediately stop using the recalled Amby Baby Motion Bed until the free repair kit arrives. In the meantime you should find an alternative sleeping environment for your baby.

Sincerely,

Amby Baby Management"


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I just wanted to suggest a different style of hammock. DS sleeps in a ghodiyu-- and loves it! there is no way that it tips, or that he can get his face stuck in the side.


----------



## Heather Marie (Jul 22, 2005)

This is the email I received today. I ordered the "repair kit" as soon as it was up on their website. I am beyond disgusted with this company. I wonder if their will be some sort of class action lawsuit.

"Dear Amby Baby customer,

Our records indicate that you requested a free repair kit for your Amby Baby Motion Bed. The kit will ship to you via USPS on one of these dates:

March 1st
March 21st

You should receive the kit no later than March 27. If you haven't received it by then, please email customer support.

Detailed installation instructions will accompany the kit but should you have any questions during install, please visit www.ambybaby.com or email us using the link above.

Thank you,
Amby Baby Management"


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather Marie* 
This is the email I received today. I ordered the "repair kit" as soon as it was up on their website. I am beyond disgusted with this company. I wonder if their will be some sort of class action lawsuit.


Can you elaborate why you are disgusted? The company was made aware of a problem, made a repair kit for it and are sending it their customers. I'm sure if there has been any delay it is because they've needed time to find a physical solution to mail to their customers and that requires engineering and testing which both take time. I've dealt with the same thing with my DD's Britax Decathalon car seat. There are more recalls on other products, including baby gear. And I'm under the impression that one of the infant deaths was most likely due to improper assembly/use on the part of the parents.

If there is info. that I do not know I am interested to learn it.


----------



## Heather Marie (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charbeau* 
Can you elaborate why you are disgusted? The company was made aware of a problem, made a repair kit for it and are sending it their customers. I'm sure if there has been any delay it is because they've needed time to find a physical solution to mail to their customers and that requires engineering and testing which both take time. I've dealt with the same thing with my DD's Britax Decathalon car seat. There are more recalls on other products, including baby gear. And I'm under the impression that one of the infant deaths was most likely due to improper assembly/use on the part of the parents.

If there is info. that I do not know I am interested to learn it.

I bought our Amby just after Harper was born and stopped using it after the company vanished once the story of the baby's death started circulating. I was really beyond disgusted that they took their website down and stopped answering their phones for months. I just no longer felt comfortable using a product from a company that showed very clearly they could care less for their customers.

I called the customer service number that was included in the email trying to get through all afternoon today. It mostly kept disconnecting me saying the number was not available. Finally I got through to a gentleman that seemed to be weary with all the complaints he has had to field. He seemed very lost for words. I am beyond angry with how they have handled this entire situation. I spent hundreds of dollars on a product that I didn't get to use and won't get to use. I am angry that it is taking them months after issuing the recall to send out the "repair kit". He did say there is info that has not come out yet about one of the families hanging the Amby by the ceiling instead of using the stand. I agree that is awful, BUT as a company you do NOT vanish for months and months leaving your customers wondering WTF with the only information being that a child has died!! Not a we are investigating the matter or here are the saftey precautions proceed with caution, just NOTHING.

The man did say today that Amby Baby has been sold. He didn't know if the company that bought it would be staying open in the US or not. He said he has been given very little information. He did say before they came to the agreement with the CPSC there had been talk about issuing refunds, but that was quickly squashed because Amby would have had to file bankruptcy. He said he has taken many many calls from people demanding refunds. He also said the whole situation has been handled very poorly and continues to be handled poorly.

I am waiting to see if a class action lawsuit will be filed against the company. I am not really sure how long something like that takes to pop up.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I got the same email. There is someone on my craigslist selling an Amby and they say they have the repair kit already. ??


----------



## Heather Marie (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
I got the same email. There is someone on my craigslist selling an Amby and they say they have the repair kit already. ??

I wonder how they went about sending it out. I requested the repair kit as soon as it went up.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I did too. I don't know how someone would have a kit already. Once I get the kit I may sell mine? I don't know.


----------

